# Dotty Dot is ONE!



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is One!
It is amazing - it seems like only yesterday that she came home ... well, until I look at the lawn and count the holes 
She is such a sweetie - mad as a box of frogs, a total clown - she can't walk, only bounce, loves her ball and her cuddles. She is a fantastic lovely funny dotty dog and we love her to bits


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

:bday:arty::best_wishes:arty2::bday:
To Dot xxxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy happy birthday beautiful baby Dot!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!! time goes by far too fast!!! Wowie! Happy Birthday to baby Dot!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dotty Dot is One today
What fun she'll have and lots of play

Her furry sisters love her lots
Life is good for Dotty Dot

Mum Marzi and Lizzie too
Really do love their poo 

Dotty Dot is a beautiful girl
Each and every last black curl

She's such a darling cute sweet pea 
Bouncing, bounding, running free

Some say mad as a box of frogs
Dot thinks she's just like other dogs

But Dotty Dot the cockapoo
Is funny, cuddly and special too

So go and celebrate Dot, it is your day
Do it in your Dotty way! 

*Happy 1st B*Day Dotty Dot, love from us!!!*


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Happy birthday gorgeous Dotty Dot! x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday pretty girl


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dot!

:bday::bday:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE DOT!!arty2::bday:arty:* Wow can't believe she is already one...she's a big girl now


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you all and especially Ruth - my dogs have their own personal bard! We are so lucky


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah little ditty dot dot is one, a very happy birthday to you.
Do I recall that you sprung dot on here as a surprise??
And she just appeared?? We had no warning of her pending arrival!
Gish it doesn't seem like 10 months ago.
I hoe you Lizzie and all the dogs have had a fabulous dayxxxxx

Ruth - fab poem x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

arty2:arty::bday::juggle:Happy birthday little dot!!! It really does seem like yesterday you were bringing her home. Time flies!!! XXXOOO


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Ruth could be our Cockapoo poet laureate (is that right spelling) xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I cannot believe this! How is Dot a year old already?! 

Happy birthday lovely fluffy girl! Hope you have been spoilt with long beach walks and snuggly cuddles xxxxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Where did that year go???!!! Many happy and hairy returns beautiful dotty Dot arty:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday doodle-dot

You will always be in my book of cutest ever baby poos

(the book does not exist literally, but perhaps it should!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope Dotty was thoroughly spoilt on her birthday. So she is not officially a puppy any more, think its time for you get an even number Marzi!!!


----------

